# Front end loaders. E Max shuttle



## Un happy (Mar 11, 2021)

Has any one else had issues with bolts coming out of frame for front end that sits on. My bolts came out and shred off inside frame and then broke around welds and metal got week and broke this tractor only two yrs old of that. I bought it new the dealer runs way from you when you go to get things fixed , I hated tell a friend to go get one his sit for two months at the shop to get fixed I wish I never bought that small emax 22 I think it’s a 22. It’s been a good tractor other than no lock washers in bolts and them braking off inside treaded hole in the tractor be better if they buy dang racket strap to hold it to tractor They will say it’s abuse because I do all my Oil changes and service


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
First off, I think I'd remove the front end loader before you cause any more damage. Then you need to remove the sheared off bolts. If you can't drill them and use an easy out, have a welder weld a smaller bolt to the broken one and see if he can't get it out for you. 
If you are successful, you may want to start doing a walk around of your tractor before firing it up to use it, checking fluid levels and taking a visual on the loader bolts, wheel nuts etc. A moment of Observation will save a ton of damage and work. I've found a couple of bolts on my loader loose and managed to get at them before it was too late. It happens.


----------

